# Roubaix sl4 pro disc race - which color?



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

I want to order a 2016 Roubaix SL4 Pro Disc Race UDi2 but am unsure of what color I like the best, any opinions?


----------



## shamantails (Apr 7, 2011)

Orange for sure. I have an epic in that color and its awesome on the flesh.


----------



## FeltF75rider (Feb 10, 2012)

The Gallardo Orange is an awsome color, to many black bikes out there.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

I think it depends a lot on the kind of person you are and your thoughts on how long you plan on keeping this bike... both colors are pretty rad.

1. Are you a flashy person? if so, you can't go wrong with that Orange bike. I've not seen that Roubaix in person, but I've seen the orange Venge and orange Tarmac in person and they're pretty for sure, but its probably not the color for a person that likes to not be noticed.

2. Do you plan on keeping this bike long term? This is an important question to answer, honestly. In reality this bike is an awesome and more than capable machine to do almost anything you'd want to do on a road bike, but some people just like to buy new things and change things up frequently. Visit any used bike sap market place forum and you'll see guys selling 2015 SWorks bikes, not because they can't do what they want, just because they want a change. IMO, the orange could be a color that you might not like in 3 years, if you're the type of person that plans on keeping this bike for the long haul, than you may want something a little more simple that might not go out of style. But if you think you might be on to something new in 2 years, then go for the wild style.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

TricrossRich said:


> I think it depends a lot on the kind of person you are and your thoughts on how long you plan on keeping this bike... both colors are pretty rad.
> 
> 1. Are you a flashy person? if so, you can't go wrong with that Orange bike. I've not seen that Roubaix in person, but I've seen the orange Venge and orange Tarmac in person and they're pretty for sure, but its probably not the color for a person that likes to not be noticed.
> 
> 2. Do you plan on keeping this bike long term? This is an important question to answer, honestly. In reality this bike is an awesome and more than capable machine to do almost anything you'd want to do on a road bike, but some people just like to buy new things and change things up frequently. Visit any used bike sap market place forum and you'll see guys selling 2015 SWorks bikes, not because they can't do what they want, just because they want a change. IMO, the orange could be a color that you might not like in 3 years, if you're the type of person that plans on keeping this bike for the long haul, than you may want something a little more simple that might not go out of style. But if you think you might be on to something new in 2 years, then go for the wild style.


TricrossRich,

Thanks for the detailed response, you put a lot more thought into this than I did. I asked this question because I like the Orange but have not seen it in person and in some photo's it appears a little yellow. My current bike is White and Satin Black so the Black would match my kits better but the Silver on the seat stays and fork look like a shite IMO and the frame would look so much better if they had just left them Black.
I plan on keeping this bike 5-6 years, its replacing my 2011 Roubaix PRO SRAM.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

No problem... Its funny that you think the silver seat stays look bad, I actually think that detail looks cool. The orange color is definitely pretty sweet. I've seent the satin on the Tarmac and and the glossy version on the Venge in person and both look good in person. If you'd prefer the all black, there's also the option of getting the SL4 pro disc. It isn't Ui2, but its also $1300 less. You could always buy the Ui2 group seperately and have it installed and then sell the mechanical Ultegra group. Merlin sells an Ultegra Di2 kit for $750 and then you'd need to grab the Di2 Hydraulic levers for $429. That's a total of $1179, but you could probably get back $500 selling the mechanical... You'd still be into the bike for about $700 less than the Pro Disc Race Ui2... You wouldn't have the Rovals though, which would certainly put you over the price of the Pro Disc Race Ui2... but you'd have the bike you want.

There's also the possibility of finding a 2015 Pro Disc Race Ui2... the 2015 version was all white and it looks sweet.


----------



## vic bastige (Jan 22, 2004)

I agree. Enough red and black bikes out there. It wasn't the color that made the decision for me, but I have enjoyed my celeste bike a little more because it is different.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

*Satin Carbon / Gloss Rocket Red*



TricrossRich said:


> No problem... Its funny that you think the silver seat stays look bad, I actually think that detail looks cool. The orange color is definitely pretty sweet. I've seent the satin on the Tarmac and and the glossy version on the Venge in person and both look good in person. If you'd prefer the all black, there's also the option of getting the SL4 pro disc. It isn't Ui2, but its also $1300 less. You could always buy the Ui2 group seperately and have it installed and then sell the mechanical Ultegra group. Merlin sells an Ultegra Di2 kit for $750 and then you'd need to grab the Di2 Hydraulic levers for $429. That's a total of $1179, but you could probably get back $500 selling the mechanical... You'd still be into the bike for about $700 less than the Pro Disc Race Ui2... You wouldn't have the Rovals though, which would certainly put you over the price of the Pro Disc Race Ui2... but you'd have the bike you want.
> 
> There's also the possibility of finding a 2015 Pro Disc Race Ui2... the 2015 version was all white and it looks sweet.


Although the Orange is tempting, my shop just gave me a great price on an S-Works, I think I like this color best.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Nice! can't beat that.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

I just couldn't justify spending the extra dollars on an S-Works so I decided on this. Just picked it up today and the color looks so much better in person than on the internet. Thanks TricrossRich for all your help in making my decision.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Stumpjumper FSR said:


> I just couldn't justify spending the extra dollars on an S-Works so I decided on this. Just picked it up today and the color looks so much better in person than on the internet. Thanks TricrossRich for all your help in making my decision.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 310387


Beautiful bike... good luck with it.


----------

